# Pheasants all over



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

After not seeing a pheasant all summer and zero nests in the hayland and ditches, I was thinking there was hardly any left, but after combining, burning sloughs, and tillage(I hate looking at black fields), and fertilizing, I have seen more pheasants then I have in years. They all have been in very secluded areas, or areas of very small cover.

So all of the people who think there are none, they are out and about. Just have to work.


----------



## Augusta (Feb 2, 2011)

blhunter3 said:



> After not seeing a pheasant all summer and zero nests in the hayland and ditches, I was thinking there was hardly any left, but after combining, burning sloughs, and tillage(I hate looking at black fields), and fertilizing, I have seen more pheasants then I have in years. They all have been in very secluded areas, or areas of very small cover.
> 
> So all of the people who think there are none, they are out and about. Just have to work.


Funny, under the Deer hunting forum you are complaining about being lamblasted by hunters tresspassing, hunting without permissin when they claim they have, taking down no hunting signs, shooting while you are working in the field, etc... maybe you should take a look at what you're doing, and that is announcing over the internet to the whole world that the Jamestown area is where all the game is at.. just my thoughts..... :shake: :shake:


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

easier to concentrate themwhen you till, burn & ditch everything!


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

We didn't dig everything nor burn anything and the only ditching was natural draining or had it approved by the township and game and fish. Not too worried all of our stuff is posted tight.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Glad you are seeing birds. I will be going to the SE for the first time over Thanksgiving. Hoping we can shoot a few. Bringing the field duck decoys just in case!


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

i think in your original post you state that you burned sloughs.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Yes but not every slough burns. If it bothers you what we do with our land go buy some. There is always land for sale. I don't tell you how to do you job.


----------



## 6162rk (Dec 5, 2004)

bl hunter,

i have bought plenty of land for farmers. i have also asked you to sell what you personally own before. what do you have for sale?


----------

